# vidék szó eredete



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, három etimológiai szótárt tudtam megnézni. Kettőben a vidék szó ismeretlen eredetű, a harmadikban Magyar Szófejtő Szótár ezt írják: finnugor és szláv származtatása nem fogadható el. A negeydek MÉKsz szintén mint ismeretlen eredetű szót jegyez. Szlovákul (nem csehül vagy lengyelül) a vidék "vidiek". Találtam egy szlovák oldalat itt, melynek igaz erősen nacionalista hangulata van, jelzik a vidék szó szlovák (szláv) nyelvből származik. Engem az érdekelne, miért nem lehet a vidék szó szláv eredetű? Persze mivel szlovák etimilógiai szótár nem létezik, nem tudhatjuk meg, hogy a szlovák vidiek szó honnan eredhet.


----------



## Zsanna

Na, ez jó kérdés... (Bárnem kifejezetten szótári alcím jellegű...)
Csak tippelek: szerintem ahhoz, hogy egy x eredetet megemlítsenek egy szótárban, ahhoz valószínűleg szükséges valamilyen írott "bizonyíték" (és nem csupán egy), ami jelen esetben nem áll a szakemberek rendelkezésére, ezért nem állíthatnak olyasmit, ami ugyan nagyon valószínű (hiszen az alak nagyon hasonlít), de nem bizonyított. 
(Lehet, hogy ez is olyasmi - jó, egy kis túlzással -, mint az, hogy az orvosok elküldenek vérvételre még akkor is, ha tapasztalati alapon tudható a diagnózis, de hogy bizton állíthassák: maga influenzás! Viszont addig, míg az adott szó eredetére nem találnak megfelelő bizonyítékot, a nyelvészek nem mondhatnak semmit.)


----------



## Encolpius

Érdekes tipp, és mivel semmi közöm a nyelvészeti szakmához, tehát ilyen dolgokhoz nem értek, ez csak a te tipped vagy esetleg személyes tapasztalat? Nem gondoltam volna, hogy *mindenhez kell írott bizonyíték*. Ha esetleg off-topic, megkérdezem máshol, nemcsak a magyar nyelvre értelmezve.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... Engem az érdekelne, miért nem lehet a vidék szó szláv eredetű? Persze mivel szlovák etimilógiai szótár nem létezik, nem tudhatjuk meg, hogy a szlovák vidiek szó honnan eredhet.


A kérdésnek inkább fordíva van értelme, vagyis miért lenne szláv eredetű a _vidék _szó? Tudnillik az etimológiai szotárak feladata megmagyarázni a szavak lehetséges eredetét, és nem azt, hogy mi mindenből nem származik és miért nem. Ez egy végtelen lista lenne, például feltüntethetnék a szárd _vidda _(kis város) szót is, ami elvben összefügghetne a _*vid*ék_ szóval (vagy annak tövével), és megmagyarázhatnák, hogy a magyar _vidék _szó végül is miért nem származik a szárd nyelvből, stb ...

Részletesebb etim. szótárak röviden reagálnak más létező/jelentősebb elméletekre is. Például az én történeti etimológiai szótaram azt írja a _vidék _szónál, hogy "... finnugor egyeztetése és szláv származtatása téves." Ezt úgy kell értelmezni, hogy azon tudományos elméletek, amelyek a vidék szót a szlávból származtatják, a szótár szerzői szerint tévesek. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy _kizárt _a vidék szó szláv eredete, csak mai ismeretek szerint nem tartják megalapozottnak (elvileg a jövőben előkerülhetnek újabb adatok, amelyek módosíthatják a mai álláspontot).


> Nem gondoltam volna, hogy *mindenhez kell írott bizonyíték*.


Nem feltétlenül kell minden esetben, de általában a régebbi írott emlékek fontosak (gyakran nélkülözhetetlenek). Például ha a szlovák _vidiek _szóról volna írott emlék, modjuk 1072-ből, ez nyilván igen fontos (esetleg döntő) adat lenne a _vidék _szó eredete szempontjából.

Az általad említett szlovák oldal nemcsak erősen nacionalista, hanem tele van tudománytalan állításokkal. Ilyenek százával találhatók  a neten - nem szabad komolyan venni őket. 





Zsanna said:


> ezért nem állíthatnak olyasmit, ami ugyan nagyon valószínű (hiszen az alak nagyon hasonlít), de nem bizonyított.


 Ha az _egyetlen _kiinduló pont csak a _hasonlóság _lenne, akkor ugyanolyan valószínű lenne a szlovák átvétel a magyarból mint fordítva. Nyilván nem elég figyelembe venni csak a hasonlóságot, hanem úgyszintén pl. az adott szó nyelvjárási elterjedtségét és alakjait, a szótő (vid-) és a képző (-ék) funkcióját és esetleges előfordulását más szavakban és a rokonnyelvekben, a szó múltbeli elterjedtségét és jelentéseit írásos emlékek alapján, hangtani szempontokat, az átvételt valószínűsítő történelmi körülményeket, stb. ...


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> (elvileg a jövőben előkerülhetnek újabb adatok, amelyek módosíthatják a mai álláspontot).



úgy látom, jártas vagy az ilyen témákban, milyen újabb adatok kerülhetnek elő


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> úgy látom, jártas vagy az ilyen témákban


Remélem némi hasznát is veszed az előző hozzászólásomnak  .... 





> , milyen újabb adatok kerülhetnek elő


Ebben az esetben nem hiszem, hogy előkerülnek ... Csak a példa kedvéért: felfedeznének egy eddig ismeretlen lengyel kéziratot 1230-ból, amelyben többször előfordul a *_widziek _szó _vidék _értelemben ....


----------



## Encolpius

Francis, de megint egy írott emléket említettél, viszont előbb azt írtad, hogy: "Nem feltétlenül kell minden esetben [írott bizonyíték], de általában a régebbi írott emlékek fontosak (gyakran nélkülözhetetlenek). Bár szerintem off-topic vagyunk, a téma viszont érdekel, tehát jobb lenne általánosan a témát megvitatni az "etymology" fórumban.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Francis, de megint egy írott emléket említettél ...


Ebben a konkrét  esetben nem jutott eszembe más példa ... 





> ... a téma viszont érdekel, tehát jobb lenne általánosan a témát megvitatni az "etymology" fórumban.


Benne vagyok, természetesen, pláne ha mások is hozzászólnak.


----------



## Zsanna

Ebben a cikkben elég közérthetően megtalálhatóak a főbb szempontok, amiket figyelembe vesznek az etimológiai kutatáskor.*
Innen vettem az idézetet is a kezdeti sejtésem alátámasztására (pl. hogy az írott "bizonyíték" szükséges):
_A valódi, megalapozott etimológiai kutatások csak akkor lehetségesek, ha más, nem etimológiai kutatások is a hátteréül szolgálhatnak. Össze kell tehát gyűjteni a nyelv szókincsét, leírni az alak- és jelentésváltozatokat – ráadásul nem csupán a köznyelvben, hanem a történetiségben és a nyelvjárásokban is. Ehhez rengeteg nyelvemléket kell feldolgozni (legalábbis abban a szerencsés esetben, ha vannak), és le kell írni a nyelvjárásokat (minél többet, minél részletesebben)._

Választ kaphatunk ugyanitt arra a kérdésre is, hogy miért említettem a hangzási hasonlóságot (_Az etimológiai kutatások kiindulópontjaként mindig a naiv népi etimológiák, szómagyarázatok szolgálnak. A kutatások kezdetén nem is nagyon lehet másra támaszkodni, mint a hasonló jelentésű szavak hasonló hangzására (akár nyelven belül, akár nyelvek között)._) valamint erre: _Az etimológiai szótárakban az olyan megjegyzések, mint hogy „ilyen vagy olyan származtatása téves” éppen arra utalnak, hogy a szótár összeállítója az ilyen következtetésre jutott kutatásokat is figyelembe vette (olyan eredeteket nem szoktak kizárni, melyek komolyan nem merültek fel).
_
*A tudományok közös jellemzője az, hogy tényeken, ill. bizonyított adatokon alapulnak, nem?


----------



## Encolpius

OK, elfogadom. Nincs írott bizonyíték. De tudja valaki, hogy néz ki egy írott bizonyíték? A szótáram azt írja, hogy a pletkya szó 1705-ben lett először leírva, és szlovák eredetű. Hogy nézhetett ki ez az 1705-ben írt bizonyíték? Mert ezt nem tudom elképzelni, s így megérteni.


----------



## Zsanna

Egy írott "bizonyíték" (= szó) úgy néz ki, ahogy azt az adott időben leírták. Mindegyik másképp. 
Tehát, a kérdésedre annyi a válasz, hogy meg kell keresni azt a forrást, ahol a szó először megjelent, és végig kell olvasni, míg meg nem találod az adott szót: akkor fog kiderülni. (A neten v. más országból ez valószínűleg nem lehetséges, ha csak könyv alakban létezik és egy adott helyen, ami elég valószínű.)
De tanácsolom, hogy olvasd el (előtte) a fent idézett cikket teljes egészében, mert akkor talán világosabb lesz, hogy mi mindennel kell megbirkózni, mi mindent kell figyelembe venni ahhoz, hogy megértsük az etimológia eljárásait, módszereit stb...

Ha az ember nem foglalkozik egy adott szaktudománnyal, akkor nem várható el tőle, hogy megértsen mindent, ami azzal kapcsolatos. (Pl. ha valaki nyelvészettel foglalkozik, akkor sem biztos, hogy ismeri az etimológiához szükséges összes tudnivalót.)

*Moderátori megjegyzés:
A téma érdekes, de sajnos kezdünk eltávolodni az eredeti kérdéstől (nem meglepő módon, hiszen az már eleve egy kicsit tágabb volt, mint amivel itt célunk foglalkozni), ezért kérlek titeket, hogy a továbbiakban csak akkor írjatok, ha az eredeti kérdéshez hozzá tudtok adni valami konkrétumot.*


----------



## francisgranada

Tehát térjünk vissza az eredeti kérdéshez:


Encolpius said:


> ... Engem az érdekelne, miért nem lehet a vidék szó szláv eredetű? Persze mivel szlovák etimilógiai szótár nem létezik, nem tudhatjuk meg, hogy a szlovák vidiek szó honnan eredhet.


Megpróbálom  öt pontban megválaszolni a kérdésedet az etimológiai szótárak által közölt információk alapján. A válaszom csupán illusztratív jellegű, semmiképpen sem kimerítő, se nem mérvadó. 

1) A magyar _vidék _szóval kapcsolaban vannak bőven nyelvemlékek kb. 1372-től, ami arra utal, hogy ez a szó a magyarban elterjedt volt a múlban is.  Ez önmagában nem mond semmit a szó eredetéről, de kizárja azt, hogy 1372 utáni jövevényszóról vagy szóalkotásról lenne szó.

2) Ami a szláv nyelveket illeti, tudtommal csak a szlovákban létezik a _vidék _szó hangtani megfelelője. Önmagában ez sem bizonyítja a szó eredetét, de csökkenti a valószínűségét annak, hogy a szó (köz)szláv eredetű lenne.

3) Ha*** semmilyen szláv nyelvemlékben (se 1372 előtt se azután a "modern" korig) nem szerepel a _vidék_-nek megfelelő szó, ellenben más szavak  voltak használatosak ezzel a jelentéssel, akkor ez jelentősen növeli annak valószínűségét, hogy a _vidék _szó nem szláv eredetű. De még ez se zárja ki a szó szlovák eredetét. 

(A szlovákban a_ vidiek _szóra nyilván  vannak "írott bizonyítékok", de ebben az esetben ezek irrelevánsak a szó eredetének maghatározása szempontjából, tekintettel a Szlovák irásbeliség nem régi múltjára)

*** Azért "Ha ...", mert nem jártam utána, tehát feltételezés.

4) A _vidék _szó a magyarban alaktanilag (nagy valószínúséggel) felbontható a _vid_- (szótő) és _-[é]k _(képző) alkotóelemekre (számtalan példa létezik  _-ék_ képzővel alkotott szavakra). Ugyanakkor a _vid-_ tő eredetére nincs elfogadható magyarázat finnugor alapon. Ezek a megállapítások növelik annak a valószínűségét, hogy a _vidék _szó "régi" magyar szóképzés eredménye, viszont csökkentik a finnugor származás  valószínűségét.

5) A szlovák _vidiek _szó további elemzése, valamint más szláv/szlovák szavakkal való egyeztetése nehézségekbe ütközik. Ez csökkenti a szó  szlovák eredetének (~szlovák szóképzés eredményének) a valószínűségét.

A "végeredmény":


Encolpius said:


> ...  a vidék szó ismeretlen eredetű ...  finnugor és szláv származtatása nem fogadható el ...


Ebből az is következik, hogy a Szlovák _vidiek _valószínúleg a magyar _vidék _átvétele.

Egy általános jellegű megjegyzés: minden tudományos megfogalmazás/tétel esetében mindig "csak" valószínűségről beszélhetünk, sohasem eleve megcáfolhatatlan tényről vagy "abszolut igazságról". Ez igaz az olyan exakt tudományokra is, mint a fizika. (Itt megállok, hogy ne legyek OT ...)


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm, valóban érdekes és kimerítö válasz.


----------



## Encolpius

Szia Francis, a Szlovák etimilógiai szótár (2015) szerint valóban a szlovák vidiek szó a magyarból származik.


----------

